# Best ever tip!!



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Can anyone beat me on the tip I got last weekend? Would you consider it amusing, annoying or irritating?


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Beat? When I was a waiter I've gotten $0.01 before.

While driving uber? I heard the coin drop in my jar and thought great a gd coin? Oh well... Come to find out it was a danish kroner. Completely useless unless i want to exchange it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

donurs said:


> Can anyone beat me on the tip I got last weekend? Would you consider it amusing, annoying or irritating?
> 
> View attachment 152862


Not that I'm defending the PAX, but perhaps they made a mistake and thought they entered $1.00? Were they drunk, high etc?


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Not that I'm defending the PAX, but perhaps they made a mistake and thought they entered $1.00? Were they drunk, high etc?


That's what I think happened - except the rider is so disconnected from reality that they can't see what they entered.
Just saying, what if they entered 100.00 instead. Bet they would notice that for sure!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I got a $0.01 one


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> View attachment 156065


We should start a program to educate riders on the validity of the decimal point and let them know that we appreciate numbers before the decimal point rather than after!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I have plans to go out and use Uber at pax this coming weekend. 
Definitely going to find out if entering 5 would come up as five cents rather than 5 dollars


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

NoDay said:


> Beat? When I was a waiter I've gotten $0.01 before.
> 
> While driving uber? I heard the coin drop in my jar and thought great a gd coin? Oh well... Come to find out it was a danish kroner. Completely useless unless i want to exchange it.
> 
> View attachment 152898


That's $3.20.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

I could spend that on parking at the airport, just going to exchange it.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I found a penny in my back seat today! I'm counting that as a tip!


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Wtf I guess these people don't realize you know addresses of home and you can take a big shit inside the mailbox for them.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I found a penny in my back seat today! I'm counting that as a tip!


I found a closed water bottle, but I had no idea where it had been so no way I was going to drink from it. My kids didn't complain, though.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't spend it all in one place.

Also, change their rating to 1 star and lie about it. They did this as a joke and you should return the favor!



Ezridax said:


> I found a penny in my back seat today! I'm counting that as a tip!


I miss the year 2000, lol


----------

